
Show HN: scri.ch − Draw, save, share, repeat - bpierre
https://scri.ch/
======
bpierre
I introduced scri.ch 6 years ago here [1], and I am still happily using it
almost every day since then. I thought now would be a good time to share it
again here, as I think more people could enjoy its simplicity.

It’s 100% built using boring technologies [2], and virtually no feature has
been added in the last four years! :-)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2288834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2288834)

[2] [https://github.com/lisezmoi/scri.ch](https://github.com/lisezmoi/scri.ch)

